# Best place to buy a Matthews?



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Looking to buy a Matthews heli for next season. Last new bow I bought was in 87.
Where would u go?
ice ice baby


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Where are you located? I like the guys at mjc archery. Royal oak and clinton two.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Grand rapids

ice ice baby


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Grand Valley Sporting Goods in Allendale. They are a Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Diamond, Mission, Bear and Parker dealer. Great place. I went in last week with the intentions of buying a Mathews or Bowtech and walked out with a Bear Carnage. I have also bought several other bows from them and gear. They are competitive on bow prices and set up, but accessories are a bit higher than stores such as GM. However, you cannot beat their experience level.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Im a big Vans archery fan. Tough to find better prices and there service is awesome. They are located in Whitmore Lake. I have bought my last 3 bows there and will buy my next.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

try.....GOLDSTAR in edmore...worth the drive!! Dont be set on one bow...shot a bunch. Before i bought mine, i had shot around 10 bows. #1 priority was feel. To help you with this...have them hand you a bow with your eyes closed about 2 yards from target and go all on feel!!!


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

STICK in the eye said:


> try.....GOLDSTAR in edmore...worth the drive!! Dont be set on one bow...shot a bunch. Before i bought mine, i had shot around 10 bows. #1 priority was feel. To help you with this...have them hand you a bow with your eyes closed about 2 yards from target and go all on feel!!!


 Been there twice, worst service and help I have ever had in a store. Swore I would never go back and I havent. Talked to several other people that said the same thing. They acted bothered by me and other customers for being there. I had several things in my hand to buy , and set them down and walked out. Another guy that was in there, looked at me and did the same thing. However the Goldstar on 66 just south of 96 is a different story.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

STICK in the eye said:


> try.....GOLDSTAR in edmore...worth the drive!! Dont be set on one bow...shot a bunch. Before i bought mine, i had shot around 10 bows. #1 priority was feel. To help you with this...have them hand you a bow with your eyes closed about 2 yards from target and go all on feel!!!


Yup place is awesome.. Great customer service.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Have shot a few and I like them. Will try a few others

ice ice baby


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

agross said:


> Been there twice, worst service and help I have ever had in a store. Swore I would never go back and I havent. Talked to several other people that said the same thing. They acted bothered by me and other customers for being there. I had several things in my hand to buy , and set them down and walked out. Another guy that was in there, looked at me and did the same thing. However the Goldstar on 66 just south of 96 is a different story.


 
Sorry you had a bad experience with them....i was more than happy with them:evil:


----------



## Walker Rd (Aug 9, 2011)

wildcoy73 said:


> Grand rapids
> 
> ice ice baby


Country Woods Archery in St. Johns...

http://www.countrywoodsarchery.com/

Great guys


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

harrisonhunter said:


> Im a big Vans archery fan. Tough to find better prices and there service is awesome. They are located in Whitmore Lake. I have bought my last 3 bows there and will buy my next.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


X2 I will never go anywhere else!


----------



## duhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Bay Archery in Essexville. Great people and service. Long ways for you to go though.


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 28, 2007)

Schubachs in Jackson the best place IMO. They have hundreds of bows plus been there forever, and a very nice staff! Ive been buying there for 10 plus years and never had a problem


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

After looking at them, I see the heli in my near future.

ice ice baby


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Pat S. said:


> Schubachs in Jackson the best place IMO. They have hundreds of bows plus been there forever, and a very nice staff! Ive been buying there for 10 plus years and never had a problem


Another vote for Shupbach's in Jackson......ask for Brian.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Been shooting a Mathews for the last 4 years. Fine shooting bow. Wish I would have tried one a lot sooner. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Schupach's


----------

